# I'm Excited and NERVOUS... (LONG)



## Bruce B (Aug 23, 2005)

Over the past three years since taking up BBQ as a hobby, obsession, life form, whatever it is that we call it; the majority of the people I've met in person and talked to on-line on various boards live for that moment when someone either in their family but especially someone they don't know tells them that their Q is the best they have ever had, or offers some type of compliment on their food.

Well last week it happened to me. One of the girls that is a 911 dispatcher at the police department where I used to work called me up and asked me if I would make pulled pork for her rehearsal dinner for tomorrow night for 24 people. Now I have socialized with Maureen and her fiance in the past and some of the people that will be there tomorrow, and they have eaten my Q before and I always get compliments from them on it.

BUT for her to ask me to do it for an event during the "week of her life" was really something special to me and to tell you the truth I really get kind of moved about it when I think of it. Some of you more seasoned veterans may think I'm being silly or overly sentimental but I was really honored when she asked me, that she and Rick thought enough of my Q to have me supply it  for their dinner.

That's enough for now, just got done prepping the butts and they're resting for awhile. Thanks for listening...I really do consider all of you just like family and best friends so I thought I would share this important monent with you. THANKS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

SHE'S DESPERATE!  Her caterer canceled!! 

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:

OK.  That's great Bruce!  Hope everything works out fine!


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool Bruce. That's quite an honor. You'll do great. Don't forget some pics for us that live vicariously.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 23, 2005)

:compuf:  :bbbat:


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2005)

Wipe the moisture from your eyes you sentimental girly-man... :sniffle: 
Now go clean your guns or something.  



Naw... that really is great Bruce. =D>


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2005)

Bruce, I'm with you buddy!  I too love it when people compliment me on the Q I make.  That's what it's all about!  Good luck, it'll turn out great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 24, 2005)

Just means your not charging enough! Have fun doing it Bruce!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 24, 2005)

This is how it starts Bruce, Good luck and don't worry. Before you know it, The phone might start ringing all the time.  :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 24, 2005)

You'll do fine Bruce...I has some lady up the street ask me to do a socail club Q for her but haven't heard back from her...congrats!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 24, 2005)

Way to go Bruce.  Next thing you know, you will be hanging a sign out front. 

*Bruce's Catering Service*


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 24, 2005)

I was thinking....


*LET'S GET PIGGY WITH IT!
*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 24, 2005)

ROFL!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sheesh!!! Whatta BLOWHARD! Just don't screw it up or you will RUIN HER LIFE!!!!! I taught you all I know up in Grand Rapids so you should be cool! Good Job son! Woody


----------



## Finney (Aug 24, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I has some lady up the street ask me to do a socail club Q for her but haven't heard back from her...congrats!!


If you gave her a sample of your Q or your beans... I'd check the hospital.
They sent you there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Sheesh!!! Whatta BLOWHARD! Just don't screw it up or you will RUIN HER LIFE!!!!! *I taught you all I know up in Grand Rapids so you should be cool!* Good Job son! Woody



Bruce in that case, DO NOT make the BBQ for that woman1


----------

